# A New EOS M with EVF Second Half of 2014?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 9, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/12/a-new-eos-m-with-evf-second-half-of-2014/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/12/a-new-eos-m-with-evf-second-half-of-2014/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>Interview with Mr Masaya Maeda


</strong>DCWatch has <a href="http://dc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/interview/20131209_626786.html" target="_blank">posted an interview</a> (Google translated) with Mr Masaya Maeda from Canon Japan. He touches on the EOS M as well as a few other things in the interview.</p>
<p><strong>The main points  from the conversation</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>A new EOS M3 camera could arrive in the 2nd half of 2014 with an EVF</li>
<li>New EF-M lenses are coming, though worldwide availability isn’t mentioned.</li>
<li>Canon is considering a prosumer/professional mirrorless camera</li>
<li>Video performance will be a key feature of future EOS M development.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="http://dc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/interview/20131209_626786.html" target="_blank">Read the full interview</a></strong></p>
<p><strong>CR’s Take</strong>

It sounds like Canon has changed its plans with EOS M. It feels like the EOS M2 may just be a stop-gap between the EOS M1 and a more advanced EOS M body & system.</p>
<p>We’ve also heard more reports from Europe that the M2 is not coming to that continent and Canon USA is taking the “not at this time” approach.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://dc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/interview/20131209_626786.html" target="_blank">DC</a>] via [<a href="http://www.canonwatch.com/canon-eos-m-built-evf-may-arrive-second-half-2014/" target="_blank">CW</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## noncho (Dec 9, 2013)

Now that sounds much better about the future of M


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 9, 2013)

noncho said:


> Now that sounds much better about the future of M



+1. I particularly like the sound that more lenses are coming. I'm actually not dissatisfied with my M body for the minimal amount that I have invested in it, but I really want a EF-M mount telephoto along with another fast prime somewhere around 50mm.


----------



## pinktech (Dec 9, 2013)

A small viewfinder, meh. Waiting for a new camera so they can up the video technology, ARGHHHH. I take stills and don't like paying or waiting for all that video technology, and I don't think I'm alone here. I wish there were 'Photographer' versions of these advanced cameras.


----------



## sanj (Dec 9, 2013)

well well well


----------



## dadgummit (Dec 9, 2013)

Just give me the M or M2 with the 70D Sensor. that is all I want, otnerwise the system is perfect. 

The EVF will just add bulk. If I want a view finder I will use the 5d3 or the 7d, It really is not that hard to frame a shot with the screen on the back. The whole point of mirrorless is the small size . I am glad Canon is at least getting that right if little else.


----------



## EchoLocation (Dec 9, 2013)

we really have to wait until the second half of 2014 for the possibility of an M with a viewfinder? The M has been out well over a year now and there is no replacement in the works? Aren't these sort of entry level cameras usually replaced every year or so? Why are they so unprepared and disinterested in making a compelling product? 
The only positive hope I have is that they dont want to piss off Americans when they rehash the M system in to a full frame option next year so they are just keeping it low profile and focusing more on the Asian market in the meantime. 
I'd be thrilled if Canon created a full frame mirrorless option to lead the EOS-M lineup.


----------



## JonAustin (Dec 9, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I particularly like the sound that more lenses are coming. I'm actually not dissatisfied with my M body for the minimal amount that I have invested in it, but I really want a EF-M mount telephoto along with another fast prime somewhere around 50mm.



In the meantime, have you considered the EF-M to EF/EF-S adapter?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Dec 9, 2013)

noncho said:


> Now that sounds much better about the future of M



Yes it does. In the mean time I've been enjoying my Nex-6 over the past 8 months. Sorry Canon, again too little, (much) too late... :


----------



## JonAustin (Dec 9, 2013)

I read these threads about the EOS-M (and mirrorless bodies in general) out of idle curiosity. It's interesting to view the wide range of opinions, from those (like myself) who have no interest in this P&S/SLR hybrid product category, to those who think it's perfect as is, to those who want just this or that tweak or upgrade to fit their needs / desires.

I think the reason why Canon is proceeding so slowly is because they have yet to determine whether this will survive as a viable (profitable) product category. Some seem to think it marks the beginning of the end of the SLR as we know it, while others appear to believe it will be no more than a footnote in the history of photographic equipment. I tend to think it'll survive as a niche category between the small, fixed lens superzoom bodies (that are one step above the P&S compacts) and SLRs. So Canon is proceeding cautiously, not wanting to ignore the category completely, but also not investing too heavily or quickly, in case it turns out to be a flash in the pan of the overall photography market. Interesting times.


----------



## fxk (Dec 9, 2013)

pinktech said:


> A small viewfinder, meh. Waiting for a new camera so they can up the video technology, ARGHHHH. I take stills and don't like paying or waiting for all that video technology, and I don't think I'm alone here. I wish there were 'Photographer' versions of these advanced cameras.



I agree. Waiting (paying) for improved video tech is a waste for me. I'm a still photographer. I also understand video is NOW and stills a past age. "Photographer" versions would not be economically viable. It's taken a while, but I've figured out that the EVF would be for stills primarily and much less for video. No EVF? Duh. Maybe they'll make goog on the promise of an EVF on the M3. I'm not holding my breath.

I am skeptical about the new M showing up mid 2014. And this worldwide distribution question can't help.

Maybe I'll hold off a bit on the Fuji...

edit sp


----------



## Bob Howland (Dec 9, 2013)

Second half of 2014 with an emphasis on video? The Panasonic GH4 is coming out in the _first_ half of 2014...with 4K/30p video.


----------



## pharp (Dec 9, 2013)

.. and it'll cost as much as the 6D is going for now, so while I like my M (at the price I paid for it), who needs an under spec'd, over priced M w/EVF?


----------



## cellomaster27 (Dec 9, 2013)

A eos-m with evf would be amazing! Who likes looking at a LCD screen for photos.. Besides video. With canon's incremental developments seen in many of the models, I almost think that the DPAF sensor is kinda far for this lineup. If canon is going to implement the same tech (not necessarily mp) into the 7d II, cine, 5dx, etc.. Maybe eos-m 4? Or something like that. Unless they pump out a high end eos-m. They could have one out before the 7d II and other models with DPAF, but the eos-m could kill other sales if it has the same sensor. Yes, dslrs are not comparable ergonomically, build, etc to mirrorless but you guys know what I mean.


----------



## linus (Dec 9, 2013)

To the extent that Canon realized it had a pr problem (after last week's news that the m2 wouldn't be sold outside Asia) this is good news.

As an m1 owner it's exciting to hear that an evf one is still in the pipeline and that video (which seemed always to be a potential strength with these) will be a focus in the future.

If the anticipated evf model comes out next year I think it will make the system formidable among mirrorless cameras (even if I think it is already underrated given the first one's capabilities and solid [if limited] native lens offerings).


----------



## unfocused (Dec 9, 2013)

Relying on Google Translate is dangerous, I admit, and I'd love for someone to provide a better translation.

Here is what I think the interview says:

Canon is committed to EOS-M. They intend to introduce new lenses to support the system. The main reason for EOS-M is smaller size. (My take – there will be new EOS-M lenses introduced. Don't hold your breath for a full frame EOS-M – defeats the purpose of smaller size and would require a third set of lenses. Not gonna happen)

Canon's focus is not mirrorless or SLR, it is both. (My take – aside from a good line, this is probably true. Canon and Nikon are both way too invested in the SLR format to give it up without a fight. SL-1 is probably just one of many innovations we will see from these two manufacturers as they work to keep SLRs viable)

Future of DSLRS (My take – he seems to be saying that the future development for DSLRs will be in improved sensor performance and innovation, such as the dual pixel technology. But there also seems to be some references to overall sensor quality. Kind of a no-brainer but it sounds like he is saying that the improvements in future DSLRs will be in incremental improvements in the quality of the capture)

Future of Point and Shoots (My take: he seems to be saying that they recognize that fixed-lens compacts have to adapt. It sounds like they feel the future lies in niche cameras -- high quality pocketable cameras, superzoom cameras, probably waterproof, etc. But, they think the format is still viable and they are adapting to changing market conditions)

Video (My take: it's clear from the interview they are very comfortable with where Canon is at in terms of the video market and we should all expect them to continue to innovate and emphasize video functionality in their products.)

I'm hoping someone can provide a real human translation, rather than a machine translation, but that's what I think are the high points. Feel free to correct and add your own interpretations.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 9, 2013)

Interesting ... I think by 2015 the big players (Canon & Nikon) could very well come up with full frame mirror less cameras.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Dec 9, 2013)

suggest to be integrated instead of add-on EVF


----------



## 9VIII (Dec 9, 2013)

On the topic of EVFs being small, I just realized that the size of the viewfinder is another area where the EVF could be superior. They can make an EVF as big as they want, where an SLR is limited by the size of the image coming off the mirror.

I guess the reason we haven't seen any super wide field of view EVFs would be the extra size, which again makes me want a no-compromise pro mirrorless body.


----------



## Albi86 (Dec 9, 2013)

One thing is not clear: what is this M2 going to offer over the competition? 

Not a bigger or better sensor, not a better lens selection... Why would one pick it? They had to drop the price ridiculously in order to get the M1 competitive. Are they going the down same way again, yet somehow they expect a different result?


----------



## jasonsim (Dec 9, 2013)

EchoLocation said:


> we really have to wait until the second half of 2014 for the possibility of an M with a viewfinder? The M has been out well over a year now and there is no replacement in the works? Aren't these sort of entry level cameras usually replaced every year or so? Why are they so unprepared and disinterested in making a compelling product?
> The only positive hope I have is that they dont want to piss off Americans when they rehash the M system in to a full frame option next year so they are just keeping it low profile and focusing more on the Asian market in the meantime.
> I'd be thrilled if Canon created a full frame mirrorless option to lead the EOS-M lineup.



I don't believe the EOS M was ever meant to be entry level. It has a nice solid body and feel. The ef-m lenses are all top quality with metal mounts. All that's missing are the red rings. So, it should not be surprising that no next version will be available anytime soon. 

I am just hoping, as others are too, that Canon will come out with some telephoto lenses (zoom or prime). At least to get you to 200mm. Even something like an ef-m 15-85mm IS STM would be a real hit!

Kind regards,
Jason S.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 9, 2013)

JonAustin said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > I particularly like the sound that more lenses are coming. I'm actually not dissatisfied with my M body for the minimal amount that I have invested in it, but I really want a EF-M mount telephoto along with another fast prime somewhere around 50mm.
> ...



I own it. Have you considered the size of the 70-300L mounted on an M body? I'm not trying to be snarky, but my point is that I would like a very compact (M sized) telephoto to take for a tele option while traveling. For general purpose travel I often carry my 70-300L along with a general purpose zoom (Tamron 24-70 VC) and one of my 6D bodies, but I shoot relatively few tele shots and that makes the 70-300L a weight that I sometimes regret carrying. A compact tele on the M would satisfy that need while taking up far less space and weighing a fraction of the 70-300L's bulk. The lenses that have been developed for the M have been excellent, and a compact 50-200 tele would be a great option.


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 9, 2013)

WOW!!!

Canon considers announcing another incrementally improved iteration of a marketing crippled small-sensored low-DR hi-banding very video-optimized very small EOS-M# maybe even accompanied by boring new lens (but not for sale outside Japan) in late 2014 already! 

Way to go Canon! You are the best. No other camera manufacturer could bring us such a marvel of innovation so soon. Not Nikon and most definitely not Sony. 

;D


----------



## dufflover (Dec 9, 2013)

It'll be interesting how much size the EVF adds. For me any size increase would knock it off the list and I'd rather just go with the SLR. I'm not against EVFs; infact I'd love EVFs once they get to a good smooth and sharp appearance (I've heard Sony is getting close ...) because I could definitely use the "predicted exposure" view and then things like little x10 focus insets, etc. If people want to label it as a crutch, so be it. I'll happily take the features. But that's EVFs in general ... EOS-M for me is all size. Pity the pancake is as chunky as it is.


----------



## brad-man (Dec 9, 2013)

dufflover said:


> It'll be interesting how much size the EVF adds. For me any size increase would knock it off the list and I'd rather just go with the SLR. I'm not against EVFs; infact I'd love EVFs once they get to a good smooth and sharp appearance (I've heard Sony is getting close ...) because I could definitely use the "predicted exposure" view and then things like little x10 focus insets, etc. If people want to label it as a crutch, so be it. I'll happily take the features. But that's EVFs in general ... EOS-M for me is all size. *Pity the pancake is as chunky as it is*.



OK. I am very fond of my M. I have read many here talking smack about its limitations. Fair enough. I am not comparing the M with DSLRs, I am comparing it to P&S cameras, and with that in mind, I like it. All I really want is a couple more primes. I have the 18-55 and it is a very nice zoom. I just don't like the size. Give me an EF-M 15f/x and an EF-M 50f/x in a pancake size and I will be very happy indeed. However, I draw the line at anyone badmouthing the wonderful EF-M22. CHUNKY! Compared to what? It is a truly perfect lens for this camera, so that will be enough of that 8)


----------



## JonAustin (Dec 9, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> JonAustin said:
> 
> 
> > ... have you considered the EF-M to EF/EF-S adapter?
> ...



No snarkiness taken. You didn't cite the EF-M to EF/EF-S adapter in your rather comprehensive list of gear, so I didn't know you already had one. I don't disagree that a large EF telezoom mounted on the M is unwieldy. I recall a photo I saw during the early days following the release of the M, that had one with either a 600- or 800mm lens mounted ... I think the absurdity of its appearance was the entire point.

I agree with you about the weight and bulk of the bigger telezooms ... I sometimes regret humping my 70-200/2.8 IS along on trips -- frequently with the 1.4x TC attached -- when I end up not using it.

Anyway, I don't personally own or want a mirrorless camera, so I'm just a bystander here. (Nor can I talk my wife into replacing her S95 with one; it was a major achievement just to get her to switch from shooting in full auto to Program AE, so I could change the capture format from JPEG to RAW.)


----------



## eml58 (Dec 9, 2013)

sanj said:


> well well well


To little too late, enjoying the a7r.


----------



## Proffarm (Dec 9, 2013)

brad-man said:


> dufflover said:
> 
> 
> > It'll be interesting how much size the EVF adds. For me any size increase would knock it off the list and I'd rather just go with the SLR. I'm not against EVFs; infact I'd love EVFs once they get to a good smooth and sharp appearance (I've heard Sony is getting close ...) because I could definitely use the "predicted exposure" view and then things like little x10 focus insets, etc. If people want to label it as a crutch, so be it. I'll happily take the features. But that's EVFs in general ... EOS-M for me is all size. *Pity the pancake is as chunky as it is*.
> ...




Seriously... Chunky..? Yeah, sure, it's chunky-chunky compared to my iPhone 5 I guess... 

M LOVERS UNITE!!!!!!


----------



## djrocks66 (Dec 10, 2013)

Not sure I would have paid top dollar for the M. I swore I wouldn't get another small camera without a viewfinder or at least an add on. I just couldn't pass up the huge price drop to $299 with the 22mm lens. I love this little camera. If it had a fill flash and the option to turn off the touch screen it would be perfect for my use. But I still enjoy using it when I want to go nimble. It produces great images. Here are some from the other night all ISO 1600. The Theater at MSG.


----------



## drjlo (Dec 10, 2013)

"Video performance will be a key feature of future EOS M development."

Meh.. Just give us more outperforming EF-M lenses! My EF-M 22 mm and 18-55 mm are outstanding lenses, performing way above their prices


----------



## Zv (Dec 10, 2013)

New lenses? Great. Just when I gave up and bought two FD lenses! I've been using the FD 50mm 1.4 and it actually doesn't look all that big on the M. It's a little front heavy but I like the weight and you can grip it better with your left hand cradling the lens. 

I also bought an FD 100mm 2.8, just waiting for it to arrive. 

Since we already have a wide angle zoom and general purpose zoom it stands to reason we'll see a tele zoom for the M. That would be very interesting. Perhaps a prime to go along with it? I hope it has IS as the M really needs it. 

This is promising news for the M series, I'm glad Canon haven't decided to scrap it totally.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Dec 10, 2013)

djrocks66 said:


> Not sure I would have paid top dollar for the M. I swore I wouldn't get another small camera without a viewfinder or at least an add on. I just couldn't pass up the huge price drop to $299 with the 22mm lens. I love this little camera. If it had a fill flash and the option to turn off the touch screen it would be perfect for my use. But I still enjoy using it when I want to go nimble. It produces great images. Here are some from the other night all ISO 1600. The Theater at MSG.



Yeah the touch screen... that's what I like about my Nex-6; Sony went for dials and it has no touchscreen


----------



## sanj (Dec 10, 2013)

eml58 said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > well well well
> ...



I am so eying the Fuji XE2 with the 23mm 1.4. Suits my needs better for my 'casual' camera needs - f1.4. Great high ISO, light, built in flash. I do not need full frame for my 'casual/dinner out' camera. 

Having said that I am glad you enjoying a7r. If I did not have my Canon gear I would certainly choose the Sony to be my camera. I think after I get the XE2 I will stop carrying my 5d3 for holidays.


----------



## djrocks66 (Dec 10, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> djrocks66 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure I would have paid top dollar for the M. I swore I wouldn't get another small camera without a viewfinder or at least an add on. I just couldn't pass up the huge price drop to $299 with the 22mm lens. I love this little camera. If it had a fill flash and the option to turn off the touch screen it would be perfect for my use. But I still enjoy using it when I want to go nimble. It produces great images. Here are some from the other night all ISO 1600. The Theater at MSG.
> ...



I had a Nex-6. Great camera but I couldn't stand the menu system and you are right, it begged for a touch screen. I love the touch screen on the M but I just wish you can turn it off at times because I keep changing settings when I accidentally bump the screen.


----------



## fxk (Dec 10, 2013)

Zv said:


> New lenses? Great. Just when I gave up and bought two FD lenses! I've been using the FD 50mm 1.4 and it actually doesn't look all that big on the M. It's a little front heavy but I like the weight and you can grip it better with your left hand cradling the lens.
> 
> I also bought an FD 100mm 2.8, just waiting for it to arrive.
> 
> ...



ANY camera held at arm's length would need IS - that's one MAJOR advantage with an eye level viewfinder - it becomes a three point brace (head, left hand and right hand all braced against the bod) and the camera can be cradled in the left hand worth at least 2 stops. 

People (at least this people) would want something larger than than a FB or any social media post - that's where the big sensor comes into play. The bigger the blowup, the steadier the camera needs to be (and still be sharp)

Canon has already made the decision not to follow other maker's lead with in-camera IS. I think that's apparent in the lenses coming out, mostly all with IS in the lens.

Same thing for the FF dreamers - Canon has designed these lenses with the image circle to cover the APS-C sensor, not FF. Don't count on yet another line of canon lenses in this mount with the image circle large enough for FF.

Bracing the camera is fact. Of course, the last two points is me reading the tea leaves - YMMV.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Dec 10, 2013)

djrocks66 said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > djrocks66 said:
> ...



I don't miss the touch screen, but that said, I like the NEX-6 but I don't love it.


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 10, 2013)

fxk said:


> Same thing for the FF dreamers - Canon has designed these lenses with the image circle to cover the APS-C sensor, not FF. Don't count on yet another line of canon lenses in this mount with the image circle large enough for FF.
> 
> Bracing the camera is fact. Of course, the last two points is me reading the tea leaves - YMMV.



Canon will have to offer a range of FF mirrorless cameras with a shorter-than-EF-flange-distance. Plus new, native lenses. There will be much less pain than in the transition from FD to EF lenses, since EF to shorter-flange-distance can easily be bridged by adapters. So existing lenses do not use their functionality at once. 

Only question is WHEN, not IF. I'd say they are not able to do it in 2014. By 2015 they might be.


----------



## djrocks66 (Dec 10, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> djrocks66 said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...



Sorry, I thought you said you wished the NEX-6 had a touch screen.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Dec 11, 2013)

djrocks66 said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > djrocks66 said:
> ...



I like camera's that I can operate by 'feel' ie with my eye to the viewfinder; hence I don't really like touch screens


----------



## Sella174 (Dec 14, 2013)

The only reason to buy this EOS-M2 (and the future EOS-M3) is the seamless integration of current EF/EF-S lenses. As a system (or a camera) in own right, the EOS-M/M2 is nearly four years behind micro-4/3. By the time Canon gets to where mirrorless systems are today (e.g. Panasonic GX7 and Olympus E-M1), even Sony will have (in all probability) a fairly decent set of (native, FF mirrorless) lenses. Canon executives should go read up on (biological) mass extinctions and then look at their own products.


----------



## Bob Howland (Dec 14, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> The only reason to buy this EOS-M2 (and the future EOS-M3) is the seamless integration of current EF/EF-S lenses.



+10. Some of the M4/3 models are looking mighty tempting. However, my 5D3 with a small prime lens and without the battery pack is "small enough" for most of my uses. I don't put cameras in my pockets.



> As a system (or a camera) in own right, the EOS-M/M2 is nearly four years behind micro-4/3. By the time Canon gets to where mirrorless systems are today (e.g. Panasonic GX7 and Olympus E-M1), even Sony will have (in all probability) a fairly decent set of (native, FF mirrorless) lenses.



I think you're being overly pessimistic. Canon could make up the entire 4-year lag in the next one or two models, for example introducing a couple models comparable to the GX7, except that one is FF. The question is whether they want to.


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 14, 2013)

djrocks66 said:


> Not sure I would have paid top dollar for the M. I swore I wouldn't get another small camera without a viewfinder or at least an add on. I just couldn't pass up the huge price drop to $299 with the 22mm lens. I love this little camera. If it had a fill flash and the option to turn off the touch screen it would be perfect for my use. But I still enjoy using it when I want to go nimble. It produces great images. Here are some from the other night all ISO 1600. The Theater at MSG.



really like your pics #2 and especially #3 ... great stuff! Congrats! 8)


----------



## djrocks66 (Dec 14, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> djrocks66 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure I would have paid top dollar for the M. I swore I wouldn't get another small camera without a viewfinder or at least an add on. I just couldn't pass up the huge price drop to $299 with the 22mm lens. I love this little camera. If it had a fill flash and the option to turn off the touch screen it would be perfect for my use. But I still enjoy using it when I want to go nimble. It produces great images. Here are some from the other night all ISO 1600. The Theater at MSG.
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 15, 2013)

dilbert said:


> cellomaster27 said:
> 
> 
> > A eos-m with evf would be amazing! Who likes looking at a LCD screen for photos..
> ...


 
And about 4 of them get something usable. I hate seeing the smart phone photos on craigslist, 99% of which are blurry and out of focus. Photographers who know what they are doing get good photos, but the amount of poor photos is staggering. That is why Canon wants to position their cameras as upgrades to smart phone cameras for those who are tired of poor photos. That's definitely a smaller market than smart phones, but that's the current status of the technology.

Those of us who like high end products may have to wait, the P&S sales drops are forcing Canon to spend energy coming up with something that smart phone users will want to buy as a upgrade. We also see Asian markets wanting a totally different product than US and Europe.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 15, 2013)

i really hope they do a high quality 15-85 EF-M lens 
it will fantastic for travelling


----------



## tron (Dec 28, 2014)

By now we must assume that what was said - in the thread title - didn't happen 

Let's hope it happens early next year...


----------



## AprilForever (Dec 28, 2014)

Shenanigans, sadly.

I am pretty sure that sales pressure will get them to do something though...


----------

